# FM3 application tracking??



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, we've filled out and paid for our renewed FM3 cards, but I cannot figure out how to track them online on the government website. It is asking for the number which I have, but also for a password which I have no idea???? Any help out there????????!!!
Thanks 
Patti


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You were given a paper with a number in the upper left. That is your unique ID. Then, the password (contraseña) is also indicated. Use that and your account number, which is also on that paper, will be confirmed and a new screen will appear.
If it says something like 'appear at the window' and 'payment received' (in Spanish), then you can to to INM to pick up your card.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> You were given a paper with a number in the upper left. That is your unique ID. Then, the password (contraseña) is also indicated. Use that and your account number, which is also on that paper, will be confirmed and a new screen will appear.
> If it says something like 'appear at the window' and 'payment received' (in Spanish), then you can to to INM to pick up your card.


Well, I guess they shorted us on paperwork. The only form we received(after payment at the bank) has nothing in the upper left corner. It has the date, and the pieza number at the top of the page. The rest of the page has out name, Canadian passport number and our address in Mexico. That's it.
Well, I guess maybe the best thing to do is call the office and ask directly. I am glad that you posted the new procedures for us all in the first place THANK YOU!and that we started these in plenty of time.

PS I really hate government redtape!!, no matter which government I am dealing with LOL
Patti


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There should be three numbers on the paper from INM after presenting your documents and payment receipt:
Pieza number
NIP
Contraseña

Without the Contraseña, you are helpless and I don't think a phone call will accomplish anything. You'll have to go back and present your 'Pieza' number in person. If you do that a couple of weeks after your first visit, everything will probably be ready and you can avoid another trip. Good luck.


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

If you don't have the three numbers RVGringo mentioned below, you will not be able to check the web site. Also, make sure you verify the correct Web site address. In Playa del Carmen, they had the wrong address on all the forms (they actually had a development site listed). We found the Web site was not updated and had to go to immigration in person for updates. The information officer at Immigration should be able to provide you with the update and show you the correct numbers so you don't have to wait around too long. While a pain to keep traveling to the office, it was helpful to learn the system.



RVGRINGO said:


> There should be three numbers on the paper from INM after presenting your documents and payment receipt:
> Pieza number
> NIP
> Contraseña
> ...


----------

